# Cubase SX3 - Automation / Routing



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal kurz ein paar Fragen wegen Cubase SX3.

*Erstens :*
*Was ist eigentlich Automation* ? Ich arbeite nun eine Weile mit Cubase und langsam scheine ich bei meinen Fragen nicht mehr um dieses Thema herum zu kommen. Kann das jemand so erklären das man es versteht? 
*Vorkenntnisse :* Ich weis das man die Read / Write Button dafür verwenden muss. Man kann mit Automation Paramater festlegen die bei einem Teil einer Audiospur verändert werden.

*Zweitens:*
Ich habe einige Probleme mit meiner Rechenleistung. Der Computer ist eigentlich nicht schlecht aber stößt an seine Grenzen. 
Stichwort *Routing*
Ich hab auf 7 Gitarrenspuren Guitarrig als insert laufen mit immer High Quality aktiviert. Nun noch hier und da Inserteffekte auf Gesang und andere Komponenten . Nun kommt die Drum-Bearbeitung. 2-3 Inserts pro Drum-element Spur un der Rechner is Tod 
( Drums sind per Midispur integriert. Battery routet jedes Element meines Sets auf extra Spuren. Auf diesesn liegen die Effekte. )

Nun die Frage. Kann ich nicht einen FX-Kanal oder so mit Guitarrig machen un diesen auf die Gitarrenspuren routen ? Über send ? oder muss Guitarrig als insert eingespeist werden?
Und kann ich zum Beispiel den Raumhall der fast auf jeden Drum-Element liegt nicht auch als FX-Kanal machen und dann alle Drumelemente per send damit verknüpfen ? 8 mal Raumhall als vst-insert aufzumachen crasht doch bestimmt alle Computer in Verbindung mit 7 mal guitarrig in high quality und noch paar andeen vst`s 

Oder alles evtl über Subgruppen ?

Falls ich jetz was vergessen habe, stell ich auch noch weitere Fragen 

Soviel dazu...

Falko / Fimbulvet


----------



## chmee (7. September 2010)

*Automation* : Du kannst per Write Deine Faderbewegung speichern und per Read per Geisterhand wieder bewegen lassen. Das geht soweit, dass Du "eigentlich" jede Controllerbewegung speichern kannst. Ob im Effekt/Insert oder wo auch immer.

*Routing* : Subgruppen sind ein einfaches und oft helfendes Routingbeispiel. Wenn zB von Deinen 7 Gitarren eh 5 mit der gleichen Guitarrig-Einstellung laufen, könntest Du die Gitarren auf Subgruppe 1 routen (und nicht auf den Master) und lediglich dort 1x das Guitarrig als Insert starten. Gleichermaßen kann es Sinn machen, wenn man alle Drumspuren auf eine Subgruppe routet, um das Drumset als Ganzes in der Volume zu regeln, anstatt die Regler einzeln bewegen zu müssen.

(Es ist andersrum, als Du es beschreibst : Du erstellst einen Guitarrig-FX-Kanal und routest per Send die Gitarren dorthin. Der FX-Kanal (also das "verschranzte" Signal) wird idR dann zum Master geroutet.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

*Automation*:
Also den Ansatz versteh ich, aber ich glaub da brauch ich eine etwas Ausführlichere Beschreibung mit evtl. einem Beispiel. 

*Routing :*
Der Ansatz ist schon mal sehr gut. Von 7 Guitarrig kann ich auf 4 kürzen denk ich:
Rhytmus 1 , Rhytmus 2 , Lead , Solo.   Sin scho ma nur noch 4 Guitarrigs durch 4 Subs. Sehr gut 
Zu den Drums, ich werd das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, wobei ich einige individuelle Hall-Anpassung damit Verallgemeinere und mal kucken muss wie es klingt.
Ich teste es Morgen wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab 

Generell muss ich sagen, ich werde auf jeden Fall probieren die Subs effektiver zu nutzen. Da kann man bestimmt einiges mit machen. ( Rechnerleistung minimieren, mehr Überblick und Ordnung )


----------



## chmee (7. September 2010)

Laß beim Thema *Automation* Write/Read weg, das ist eigentlich aus älteren Zeiten als man noch auf klassischen teuren Mixern die Fader bewegt hat  Tatsache ist, dass Du auch in der Timeline irgendwo die Faderbewegung anzeigen lassen kannst, für welchen Controller auch immer. zB drehst Du den Send des Echos-FX-Kanals eben nur am Ende eines Taktes auf (und gleich wieder zu), und und und..

*Guitarrig&Routing&Zusammenfassen*: Erstmal ausprobieren, es kann sein, dass es nicht klingt, wenn 4 Gitarren gleichzeitig in einen Pluginkanal gehen, besonders einen so prägenden..

Thema *Drums&Routing*: Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Du die Effekte zusammenlegen musst/sollst. Im Falle des Drum-Beispiels hab ich nur gesagt, dass Du damit wunderbar das ganze Drumset aussteuern kannst. Die Effekte machen als Inserts in Snare/BD/HH immernoch Sinn. Aber man könnte zB nochmal nen Mehrbandcompressor auf die Drumsubgruppe legen und das ganze Drumset lauter kriegen. etc.. Auch da viele Möglichkeiten, derer man sich einfach erstmal bewusst werden muß.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Naja, also "Read" sollte man schon aktivieren, wenn man Automation nutzen möchte, ganz egal ob man sie mit Motorfadern am externen Mischpult erzeugt, mit den Fadern und/oder Drehknöpfchen z.B. im Cubase Mixer oder aber mit grafischen Automationskurven im Cubase Interface. 

Letztere macht man so sichtbar:
Rechsklick auf die Spur und "Automation anzeigen" (siehe Bild)



Jetzt ist die Automation für Lautstärke sichtbar und kann z.B. mit Stift- und Objektauswahl-Werkzeug bearbeitet werden. Natürlich lassen sich noch extrem viele andere Einstellungen auf die Weise automatisieren.



Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Ok, ich hab jetzt mal ein bischen rumprobiert und stehe mal wieder vor einem Problem 

Ich hab jetzt die Drums über Subgruppen gesplittet. Allerdings ist jetzt folgendes :

Ich habe ja bei den einzelnen drum-Elementen schon die Einstellungen für das Stereopanorma vorgenommen. Nun sende ich alles auf Subgruppen ( Stereo ) und da diese aber ja nur jeweils einen Panner haben der mittig steht, scheint es als ob die Signale die nach den Subgruppen ausgegeben werden praktisch wieder in der Mitte sind. 
Wie lös ich das Problem ? 

Beispiel :
Tom 1 -80
Tom 2 -40
Tom 3 +40
Tom 4 +80

Alles geht auf eine Subgruppe. Und wenn ich das dann so hör scheinen die Toms Links wie Rechts wieder gleich laut zu sein.Da die Subgruppe ja auf 0 steht.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2010)

Subgruppen kann man Mono/Stereo schalten. Dann wird auch das Panning richtig übergeben. (Wie es in Cubase geht, weiß ich leider nicht, Martin wirds gleich sagen )

mfg chmee


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Jo durchaus gibt es Mono und Stereo Subgruppen. 
Wenn ich von 4 Toms eine Panorama-Einstellung übergeben will muss doch aber die Subgruppe Stereo sein oder?
Ich habs jedenfalls noma mit nem Analyzer geprüft, falls meine Ohren nich stimmen oder so. Aber durchaus kommt dann nach der Subgruppe das Signal aller 4 Toms mittig. Un nichmher im Panorama verteilt


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Also wie chmee schon geschrieben hat, du kannst Gruppen Mono, Stereo (oder auch Surround, weiß aber nicht mehr ab welcher Version).

Wenn du nun also z.B. eine neue Gruppe mit Modus "Stereo" erstellst, und dann deine Drumtracks im Ausgangsrouting dieser Gruppe zuordnest, dann bleibt das Panning der einzelnen Drumtracks natürlich erhalten. Zumindest solange, bis du am Panning der Gruppe rumschraubst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Ja genau das ist eben nicht der Fall 

Ich habe das Panning ausgearbeitet...Die Drumspuren ( von den Toms ) an ne Stereo -Sub gesendet.

Bums, alles mittich


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Ich seh grad...mit nem Rechtsklick auf den Panner des Subs, kann ich 3 Arten anwählen.

- Stereo Dual Panner
- Stereo Combined Panner
-Stereo Balanced Panner ( Welcher angewählt ist )

Muss ich das evtl umstellen ?

EDIT:

Alles ausprobiert. Immernoch mittich.
Mein test :
Eine Lead-Gitarrenspur auf einen Sub gelegt. In Lead-Spur ganz nach Links...

Signal nach Sub = bei beiden Boxen gleich laut


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Nein, musst du nicht. Sind lediglich untersc hiedliche Darstellungs- bzw. Einstellarten.
Wichtig ist nur, dass der Panner schön auf Center steht, damit er nicht das verändert, was von deinen Drumtracks kommt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Was das andere Problem angeht, was hältst du davon, mal einen oder mehrere aussagekräftige Screenshot(s) zu posten? Das könnte vieles vereinfachen.


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Äh...Screenshots ? 

Wie gesagt...ich schicke die Lead spur ( hart links was auch auf den Boxen hart links klingt) zur Sub.
Nach der Sub = Links wie Rechts gleich Laut.
Nach wie vor...
Sub-Spur Panning = -C-  bzw. Mitte


----------



## chmee (7. September 2010)

WIE schickst Du sie auf die Subgruppe? Per FX-Send/Aux oder sagst Du der Spur als Solcher, sie soll anstatt auf Master auf Sub1 gehen?

mfg chmee


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Ich sage der Gitarren-Spur selber , das sie anstatt auf Main Out , auf Sub1 soll. Falsch? Fehler gefunden?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Hier noch 2 Screenshots:

1. Die nach rechts gepannte Monospur "test" wird im Ausgangsrouting auf die "Group 1" geroutet.




2. Die "Group 1" ist stereo und bleibt centered (C)


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Genauso hab ichs...Un bei mir isses so, Route ich deine test auf main out, kommt nur Rechts was. Route ich deine test auf group1, und belasse diese in der Mitte, schlagen bei Group 1 die "LEDS" Links wie Rechts gleich hoch aus , und aus den Boxen kommt Links wie Rechts ein gleichlutes Signal. 

Übrigens testete ich es jetzt mit mein Lappi auf Cubase 4... das selbe... Was nun

EDIT:
Ich seh grad...
Der Read Button bei deiner test-Spur ist an. Hat das was zu bedeuten ? Meiner is aus.


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Problem gefunden ! Aber keine Lösung..

Und zwar :
Der Grund des Threads wahr ja Rechenleistung und Routing. Ich hab jetz die Gitarrenspur (EFFEKTLOS OHNE INSERTS) gemacht. Und auf dem Sub liegt der Guitarrig.
Schalte ich Guitarrig aus passt es mit dem Signal. Kommt nur Rechts. Mach ich Guitarrig an. Mitte !

Aber der Grund des Subs wahr ja mehrere Gitarren mit einem Guitarrig zu bedienen . Un nu ?

EDIT:
Habe jetzt statt Sub ein FX Kanal mit guitarrig gemacht. Wenn ich diesen dann als Send einschleife geht es zwar, aber der Sound is mies. Geh ich wieder als Out an den FX Kanal direkt, wieder kein Panning wie beim Sub. 
Daraus schließe ich das es wenn pberhaupt, mit FX über Send geht, wo der Sound aber mies is. 
Alternative is dann wohl nur...7 Instanzen von Guitarrig und nen neuer Rechner


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

*Effektkanäle*

Nehmen wir als Beispiel dass du 2 Monospuren mit Gitarre hast.
Beide Spuren bleiben im Ausgangsrouting auf "Stereo Out" oder wie auch immer das bei dir heißen mag.


Du erstellst eine neuen Effektkanal (stereo) mit einem Halleffekt.
Du stellst den Halleffekt so ein (z.B. via Preset), dass du nen fetten Kathedralenhall hast, weil er gut hörbar ist.
Das Ausgangsrouting des Effektkanals geht auf "Stereo Out" oder wie auch immer das bei dir heißt.
Jetzt gibst du bei beiden Gitarrenspuren in den Send-Effekten im ersten Slot jeweils diesen Effektkanal an und schaltest ihn auch an mit dem Power-Button.
Wenn du jetzt abspielst, dann hörst du keinen Hall. Was ist schiefgelaufen? Du musst in den Gitarrenkanälen bei den Sendeffekten auch Signal rausgeben. Steht per default auf minus Unendlich. Ist so ein horizontaler Schieber im Sendeffekt-Slot.
Du solltest jetzt den Hall hören und beide Gitarrenspuren auch so gepannt, wie in den Original-Spuren eingestellt ist.

Jetzt wirst du aber noch ein Problem haben.
Wenn du jetzt die Originalspur(en) leisermachst via Mixer, dann geht auch das verhallte Signal weg. Das liegt daran, dass die Send-Effekte per default "Post-Fader" gesendet werden. Gibt im Send-Effekt-Slot einen kleinen Button, der auf Pre-Fader umschaltet.




Hurraaaa, nun lässt sich alles schön mixen und trotzdem nutzt du lediglich einen Send-Effekt für alle Gitarrenspuren.


----------



## chmee (7. September 2010)

Aber es stimmt schon, Guitarrig ist nunmal ein Amp-Simulator, der (1) per se nicht auf mehrere Signale ausgelegt ist und (2) die Amp-Sim-Einheit mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit Mono geführt wird (höchstens im Guitarrig nachgeschaltete Effekte -Chorus,Phaser,Delay- Stereo sein werden).

Wie ich es schon befürchtet habe, es macht keinen Sinn, mehrere Gitarren durch nen Amp-Sim zu schicken. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

mfg chmee


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

jo das hört sich gut an... Aber Guitarrig, ist eigentlich ein insert effekt, is da nich so nett zu mir.

Wenn ich das wie beschrieben mache, was ich ja gemacht hab, hört man die cleane Gitarre durch.
Dreh ich die Orginalspur nun leise bleibt zwar das verzerrte noch da (Pre), is aber wieder mittig 

ahhhhhhhhhh...ich dreh durch

EDIT :

Also chmee....das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Müssen 2 Micros, Topteil un ne 4x12 her oder en neuer Rechner


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. September 2010)

Ok, das ist natürlich ein mögliches Problem. Ich habe Guitar Rig nicht, kenne es nicht. Durchaus denkbar, dass dieser Effekt eingangsseitig nur mit Monosignalen was anfangen kann und zu allem Überfluss dann auch noch aus einem Stereosignal automatisch eine vermurkste Monosumme macht.


----------



## Fimbulvet (7. September 2010)

Nun ja dann Danke ich auf jeden Fall allen für ihre Beiträge und die Hilfe.

Ma kommt wohl um die oben genannten Neuanschaffungen nicht drumherum.

MfG Falko


----------

